# LS XG3140H 3rd function



## dustant

Hey guys I purchased a new XG3140H last fall with plans on adding a grapple for firewood and general clean up. I bought a 3rd function kit from summit and looking for a schematic or image of the correct line for power beyond. I've noticed getting this information for the LS brand is difficult. I have my operators manual and the image shows a different loader valve than what I have. I have included my valve image, there are 2 lines running back, one goes under the seat and the other down low. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RC Wells

See your LS dealer for specific instructions so you do not invalidate the warranty. The third function valve is usually accommodated through the addition of a third valve that either is independently powered by a third function port on the port assembly to which the loader valve is attached, or to an add on valve that robs flow from the loader valve that tips the bucket. 
Most LS compact tractors replace the loader junction block in your first slide with a valve that has six ports in place of two. Because you have the hydrostatic drive you have to be very careful to pull flow from the loader connection box, outside the manufacturer's prescribed instructions, or you can burn up the hydro system.


----------



## dustant

I have read the valve I have attaches to the loader valve through the PB port, then connects back to the same place it was connected. I will call my dealer to find out I guess what they do, thanks.

This is the kit I have.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Third-Function-Hydraulic-Valve-Kit-w-Joystick-Handle-Tractor-Loader-13-GPM-AG/273672636562?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=2&asc=20160908110712&meid=b8c85a3cb88b43de8cb03f4957cf8f3a&pid=100677&rk=1&rkt=30&mehot=pp&sd=273672738627&itm=273672636562&_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598


----------



## RC Wells

You may want to return the valve, it fails to meet your tractor's hydraulic flow. Sometimes it simply pays to see the dealer first.


----------



## dustant

Ok I called the dealer and got quoted around $1,100 installed. I asked what my tractor flow was and he said 13 GPM. The kit I have is rated for 13 GPM, so I'm a bit confused and wondering. Do I need to be over a certain % over the flow rating? I have it mounted and was measuring for hoses when I received this message. Thanks for your input on the matter.


----------



## RC Wells

The specs on the kit state "less than 13 GPM," your hydrostatic requires a flow rate of 13.7 GPM. A roasted hydrostatic transmission will be several times the $1,100. Not a place to cut corners unless you have deep pockets.


----------



## dmheil

How many function handles do you have inside the cab? I have my grapple running on function handle "2" and its working just fine. I use it just about more than any other device I own. I can send pictures of my setup if that would help.


----------

